# Schwinn Tandems



## volksboy57 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ugh, why do I keep buying Schwinn tandems??? Ted says I have TRD (Tandem Refusal Disorder) and I think he is right! 
I just picked up a 50's something Town and Country. This makes 3 tandems total, and I cant really ride them by myself. I think that sometimes, collecting bikes for me, is more fun than riding them. Ill get some pictures posted here pretty soon, and then put it in storage, or maybe sell it here...
This bike has been on my wish list since I traded one about fifteen years ago.

Do you guys ever buy bikes that you just can't ride?


----------



## SchwinnChester (Dec 14, 2014)

We tore up my friends  1963-ish Tandem. Was a wedding gift for his parents when they were married in 63.  We got the bright idea of combining paper routes. Idea was to drive down the center of street and toss the papers. We were supposed to be more efficient.  Somehow wheel got bent and it sat until 2005 or so and went with his moms estate.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 14, 2014)

I love 'em,We ride our '78 Deluxe Twinn whenever we can,not much lately in Michigan. I've had much as 4 @ one time.I recently sold a green '70 with the Yellow Band hub.I'm on the look out for a '77 Flamingo and an early 60's white and/or Radiant Blue.


----------



## REC (Dec 14, 2014)

volksboy57 said:


> Ugh, why do I keep buying Schwinn tandems??? Ted says I have TRD (Tandem Refusal Disorder) and I think he is right!
> I just picked up a 50's something Town and Country. This makes 3 tandems total, and I cant really ride them by myself. I think that sometimes, collecting bikes for me, is more fun than riding them. Ill get some pictures posted here pretty soon, and then put it in storage, or maybe sell it here...
> This bike has been on my wish list since I traded one about fifteen years ago.
> 
> Do you guys ever buy bikes that you just can't ride?




Yes.... Is that a problem somehow???
I have several that I WON'T ride.. Mostly due to the fact that I weigh to much for the Paramount, and the '49 B105 has yet to ever be ridden since new. I have two tandems that can't be ridden - they're not rebuilt yet!
Most of the rest have at least had a "circle the block" test.

REC


----------



## sam (Dec 14, 2014)

Just 3!


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 14, 2014)

Uh uh uh , you don't want to know how many I have.


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm a sucker for cycle trucks and tandems but I have to stifle myself because of my limited storage space and difficulty transporting them that's why I only have one of each. How do you guys transport your big bulky bikes if your not riding around locally?  Especially if you have a cool classic car, regular bikes are no problem but these big bikes are a challenge. 
 Leo.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a van.  Tandems seem to have been ridden little and kept in garages so they are in good shape but peddle hard without gearing.  A married couple took an English tandem (with a three speed) across the country and back again in 1947.  Wouldn't you like to have that wife?  You would probably have to dig her up but still . . .


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 15, 2014)

*Swagman...*



Lynotch said:


> I'm a sucker for cycle trucks and tandems but I have to stifle myself because of my limited storage space and difficulty transporting them that's why I only have one of each. How do you guys transport your big bulky bikes if your not riding around locally?  Especially if you have a cool classic car, regular bikes are no problem but these big bikes are a challenge.
> Leo.




Its a telescoping arm made for transporting old style frame bikes on new bike carriers.I put it between the seat posts of my tandem and it rides perfectly on my bike carrier.It works great with my old canti frame and girls cruisers as well.I put it between the gooseneck and the seat post.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 15, 2014)

OK,Does one of you guys have a '77 Flamingo you don't want? BTW,I don't care if this isnt the wanted section,its the tandem section


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 15, 2014)

PCHiggin said:


> OK,Does one of you guys have a '77 Flamingo you don't want? BTW,I don't care if this isnt the wanted section,its the tandem section




Excuse my ignorance but what's a 77 flamingo look like?


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 15, 2014)

Lynotch said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what's a 77 flamingo look like?




Well,The bike is like any other Twinn,Its the color that's special to me.Its metallic pink and  was only available the 1st part of '77 as I understand it. I like it and can get away with pink riding with my bride lol


----------

